# 1967 Gibson SG



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

Gibson SG 1967 | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


I purchased this guitar in 1998 from the original owners parents that lived next door. The guitar during my ownership has remained unplayed in a smoke free, humidity controlled house. It does have a couple of minor blemishes from some slight handling prior to my ownership, which I've tried to...




www.kijiji.ca





i have been watching this guitar since it was first posted, it's also on reverb. It's been listed for sale since late march or early april. The owner doesn't play and can't answer any questions about it. I'm new to the vintage world and am looking to make my first big ticket purchase. To be honest, i'd rather buy from a reputable store like Folkway music but any time they have something i want, everyone else wants it too and it gets put on hold or sells immediately.

I don't even know where to start... my intuition tells me that if the guitar has been in its case forever and has never been played and is in such immaculate cosmetic condition then there is nothing wrong with it that can't be adjusted with a thorough setup or some contact cleaner. But shouldn't i be concerned about anything structural? its easy to verify if its never been broken or repairs at the headstock or heel, especially considering the shape its in.

Again, just reaching out some insight. It's a lot of money, he likely won't budge below $10k but this guitar checks a lot of the boxes ive been seeking for a long time now.

thanks!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Seems like a whole lotta money for an SG (like double). And "original strings" smells like bullshit to me. I'd find out where the guy lives, and never go there.

Neck joints are weak on these.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

info_please73 said:


> It's a lot of money





BlueRocker said:


> a whole lotta money for an SG (like double)


And then some more.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

That’s an absurd amount of money for a 67 SG original or not. If you are gonna jump into the vintage market your money can take you a lot farther than that .


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

That's a lot of scratch for a pencil-neck guitar.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't know much about vintage guitars either, like exactly what to look at on such-and-such model, but it looks almost too good to be true, although possible. The aging on the machine heads looks real, but I was expecting the pickup covers to suffer the same tarnishing, yet they look new. Maybe I'm wrong.

If I were seriously interested, I'd ask the owner (who isn't a player) to take the pickguard off in his presence, and look at the inside and KNOW what to look for. There are websites out there that discuss SGs.

I noticed the seller is also selling a Vintage Mustang and a new Boss Mustang. Wow.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

$14k


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

If you're seriously considering this, insist that you meet up at a reputable guitar shop to have it appraised in your presence?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

laristotle said:


> If you're seriously considering this, insist that you meet up at a reputable guitar shop to have it appraised in your presence?


Reputable guitar shop? Lol


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

laristotle said:


> If you're seriously considering this, insist that you meet up at a reputable guitar shop to have it appraised in your presence?


would a shop like folkway provide a service like this?


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

GeorgeMich said:


> That’s an absurd amount of money for a 67 SG original or not. If you are gonna jump into the vintage market your money can take you a lot farther than that .


go on…. I’ve seen slightly late 1960s SGs without an original case go for in around $7k. I would have thought this instrument was worth negotiating down to $9k or $10k but based on this thread lol it seems like a horrible idea hehe


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

info_please73 said:


> would a shop like folkway provide a service like this?


I think that they do. There's also 12th Fret in Toronto.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

laristotle said:


> I think that they do. There's also 12th Fret in Toronto.


the seller is in Burlington so it’s probably easier for him to go to Waterloo. I live in Toronto and I can’t even get to the 12th fret lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

info_please73 said:


> the seller is in Burlington so it’s probably easier for him to go to Waterloo. I live in Toronto and I can’t even get to the 12th fret lol


Maybe feel him out by sending this link (from my post #3) and ask him to justify his pricing?








Gibson SG Standard "Large Guard" with Maestro Vibrola 1966 - 1971 | Reverb Canada


The Gibson SG was introduced in 1961 as a complete replacement for the Les Paul. The new design was thought to be a more modern solidbody guitar, with sleek beveled edges and two sharp cutaways. By late 1963, the Les Paul moniker was dropped, and the SG (or Solid Guitar) became an entirely&n...




reverb.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I want to know who buys a guitar and sits on it for 24 years who doesn't play. Something doesn't add up here.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Take him to an L&M. They’ll look it up and tell him that guitar sold for $449 brand new in 1967. Therefore the used price would be $325 and they’ll offer him 70% of that.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

laristotle said:


> Maybe feel him out by sending this link (from my post #3) and ask him to justify his pricing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent this to him and asked him if the price was negotiable and like a bat out of hell he just messaged me back all offended saying “I’ve seen SGs of this vintage sell in shops for up to $20,000 to people who can afford them and want them… this guitar has never been taken apart and it will remain that way as long as I’m the owner. It’s in a humidity controlled Environment because I have a $100,000 Steinway” lol even if his initial story is true, he just seems like such a fucking douche bag who doesn’t know the different between a 1963 SG and a 1967 SG


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Time to keep looking.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Seems like a whole lotta money for an SG (like double). And "original strings" smells like bullshit to me.* I'd find out where the guy lives, and never go there.*
> 
> Neck joints are weak on these.


Smelled that one coming a mile away.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

The hunt goes on….. realistically, this instrument is worth about $9,000?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

info_please73 said:


> The hunt goes on….. realistically, this instrument is worth about $9,000?


If there's 40 hundred dollar bills under the pickguard.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

info_please73 said:


> The hunt goes on….. realistically, this instrument is worth about $9,000?


No more than $5K, IMO.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

Really?!?! That little?!? Why are they such maligned instruments? An early 1970s telecaster deluxe sells for about $5,000. How could a 1967 SG only command that much? I would have expected more considering a brand new custom shop gibson SG starts around $5,000 (I think)


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

info_please73 said:


> Really?!?! That little?!? Why are they such maligned instruments? An early 1970s telecaster deluxe sells for about $5,000. How could a 1967 SG only command that much? I would have expected more considering a brand new custom shop gibson SG starts around $5,000 (I think)


This is just my opinion, but I think part of the problem with Vintage SG's is they were a bit fragile before they beefed up the neck heel design. I have a '69 Special that's had the neck break off at the body and has been repaired, but you can still play the whippy neck like a tremolo. As a player, I think you're better off with a modern one.

I don't think they're maligned so much as they're just not that popular. I think a lot of folks see them as a poor replacement for the Les Paul in the 60's.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

I honestly didn’t think a mint condition 1967 SG standard could be purchased for so little. I naively assumed the cachet of it being from the 1960s alone justified at least 7000-9000 lol


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

I just sent the seller this link and asked what he thinks about this other SG









Gibson SG Standard "Large Guard" with Maestro Vibrola 1966 - 1971 | Reverb


The Gibson SG was introduced in 1961 as a complete replacement for the Les Paul. The new design was thought to be a more modern solidbody guitar, with sleek beveled edges and two sharp cutaways. By late 1963, the Les Paul moniker was dropped, and the SG (or Solid Guitar) became an entirely&n...




reverb.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JRtele said:


> I just sent the seller this link and asked what he thinks about this other SG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And when he says "But mine is all original..." you can reply "You're right, but his is also overpriced. That's why he had to slash the price 30% and it _still_ hasn't sold."


----------

